# Oase Biomaster 350



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Jun 2022)

Any thoughts from owners on here? I like the pre-filter idea and I’m thinking ahead for a new tank. Likely about 150-200L. I’m wondering though if I can use it in the meantime on a 60L or whether it’s a bit too much. I think I’ve seen mention somewhere of folks fitting a 600 head to get more flow but I’m wondering if you could maybe fit a 250 impeller to reduce the flow? Just a thought.
It’s a very expensive filter to my mind so if there are any issues with the Biomaster 350 I’ll look elsewhere. TIA.


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 Jun 2022)

will be fine if you buy an outflow that reduces the flow.

I have a 250 with a 600 head on it.


----------



## Lee iley (1 Jul 2022)

I have the 350 running in my 200 litre set up, it is brilliant and the flow is great.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jul 2022)

Lee iley said:


> I have the 350 running in my 200 litre set up, it is brilliant and the flow is great.


Any noise issues?


----------



## Lee iley (2 Jul 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Any noise issues?


Nothing it's really quiet.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (2 Jul 2022)

Like all Oase biomaster filters, it's generally well built (good plastics) but it suffers from issues caused by its complexity.
The pre filter sponges are too dense and will clog easily, flow is weak for its class, the trays have a stupid shape because of the pre filter so there's some bypass, the inflow and outflow that it comes with are bulky and unnecessarily complex.
As far as noise goes, it's not the worst ever but it's much louder than my Hydor Pro 600, which is MUCH more powerful and reliable.
If you want to buy a new filter that is of good quality and very affordable for that size tank, get a JBL E1502. If you can overlook the seemingly ugly and cheap plastic on the outside, you will find that it's a bulletproof filter with zero bypass and almost zero noise. You can use it on the 60L tank, just close the outflow valve a bit and it will be fine.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jul 2022)

If it wasn’t for the pre-filter I’d just buy another TetraTec as I’ve got two, an EX400 and an EX600 and I know they’re quiet. The EX1200 would fit the bill but like others it doesn’t have the pre-filter of the Oase.


----------



## Yugang (3 Jul 2022)

I believe prefilters are underrated, generally. Perhaps OASE solution is perfect, and it may be my next after my FX4.

I have been struggling with different solutions to try and keep small shrimp out of my filter inlet, but most solutions did not work. A too fine mesh would clog, but keep shrimp safe. More coarse was ok for the filter, but the smallest shrimp would venture in.

I now wrap a piece of medium course foam around a perforated inlet tube, tighten with three tie wraps. It not only keeps shrimplets out, but it counts for a very big part of the organics that I take out of my tank weekly. A quick weekly rinse of the foam under the tap, water be will deep black and lots of small particles come out. I guess this $2 prefilter does more for my tank than my $300 FX4 (fair enough, the FX4 has a pump).

I love my canister filter, but looking at it rationally I could save a lot by just using an in-tank prefilter with a simple high flow circulation pump. When I put my money in the circulation pump, I could have saved myself a $200 gyre as well.


----------



## erwin123 (3 Jul 2022)

When I compare the pre-filter volume of the Oase to the Fluval 307/407, it seems that the 307/407 pre-filter can go for much longer without clogging, meaning you clean it less often. The pre-filter compartment of the 307/407 is huge.

In fact, I would venture to say that for the 307/407, you only need to clean the pre-filter when its time to clean the main filter, in which case, the advantage of the Oase prefilter disappears. For example, I open up the filter every 2 months to take out the purigen to regenerate it so if the pre-filter can last till then, thats good. (tip: I regenerate purigen every 2 months because if its slightly brown, it will regenerate to nearly new white - if you wait for purigen to turn dark brown, you might not be able to regenerate back to 'nearly new white').

However there are many factors to consider including how much fish you have etc, tank volume, total amount of filtration, so this might not apply to every tank.


----------



## Yugang (3 Jul 2022)

erwin123 said:


> In fact, I would venture to say that for the 307/407, you only need to clean the pre-filter when its time to clean the main filter, in which case, the advantage of the Oase prefilter disappears



It depends what you expect from a prefilter.

Indeed one way to look at it is to allow longer intervals between cleanings of the main filter, to avoid it clogging.

My view is slightly different (just a personal opinion, based on my high tech tank). I like to take as frequently as possible as much organics out of my system as possible. Even when no risk for clogging, I feel good each time I see all that dirt going down my sink. This is obviously more relevant for high tech tanks that we load with carbon and fertilisers, than for low tech tanks that probably can be much more self-cleaning and where the main concern is the clogging of the main canister.

EDIT: @erwin123 I could have expressed myself more clearly in the earlier post. When I wrote 'underrated' I meant to say 'not appreciated enough',  My wording could have been understood as 'insufficient and not meeting expectations' , perhaps that was amongst other what triggered your follow up. I love pre filters, just to be clear.


----------



## Mattant1984 (3 Jul 2022)

I've got the 600 thermo and I really like it, very quiet and seem very well made.
The prefilter is great and I clean mine about once a fortnight, they are not overly powerful when full of media so wouldn't worry about reducing the impellor and if you do need to turn down the flow you can do so on the inlet and outlet.
For me a really good filter


----------



## dw1305 (3 Jul 2022)

Hi all, 


Yugang said:


> I now wrap a piece of medium course foam around a perforated inlet tube, tighten with three tie wraps. It not only keeps shrimplets out, but it counts for a very big part of the organics that I take out of my tank weekly. A quick weekly rinse of the foam under the tap, water be will deep black and lots of small particles come out. I guess this $2 prefilter does more for my tank than my $300 FX4 (fair enough, the FX4 has a pump).


It is a <"KISS solution">, if you can hide the pre-filter in the tank.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jul 2022)

I’ve got a “pre-filter” sponge in one of my tanks. It does reduce maintenance on the canister but it leaves a lot of the larger debris in the tank and it doesn’t look very nice - the sponge or the debris! 
One thing I’ve noticed with a variety of canister filters is that they can all seem to suffer from bypass resulting in dirty bio media. My small tank with the in tank pre-filter sponge still has clean bio media though. 
Is bypass a particular issue with the Biomasters?
I’ve got two canisters sitting in the cupboard unused so I’m not keen on spending a large amount of money on the Oase just for it to join them!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jul 2022)

I saw this a while ago but I’m not sure I can fit the extra plumbing in. I’m also wondering how convenient cleaning it will be?


----------



## NatalieHurrell (4 Jul 2022)

I have the 250.  I find it a great filter, although find it underpowered for my 200 litre tank and wished I'd got the 350, so you should be fine with that.  I swapped the prefilter sponges out for the less dense ones.  I find mine quiet (took about a week to bed in) and rrally easy to maintain.  Just make sure you calivrate the heater.  I matched mine againt both an in-tank mercury thermometer and an electronic probe thermometer.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jul 2022)

Hi all, 


Aqua sobriquet said:


> but it leaves a lot of the larger debris in the tank


Yes, you need to syphon it out.


Aqua sobriquet said:


> and it doesn’t look very nice - the sponge or the debris!


That is going to be the issue for a lot of people, personally I'm willing to trade the advantage of not having <"bulky organic debris in the filter"> for the <"lack of aesthetics">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Yugang (4 Jul 2022)

dw1305 said:


> That is going to be the issue for a lot of people


This is fair, but if you wrap a flat sheet of foam around a pipe, as a 'sausage', it is just a black cylinder that is slightly thicker than the pipe diameter. Placed in a back corner, at least in my case it is very acceptable. I don't think the standard FX4/6 intake is a beauty either.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jul 2022)

Hi all, 


Yugang said:


> Placed in a back corner, at least in my case it is very acceptable.


I think you are right and that black sponge "melts away" from view in the tank.  

I started using smaller DIY sponges, but over time I've gone to using larger and larger sponge blocks, mainly because they won't clog if you can't clean them for extended periods.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Yugang (4 Jul 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think you are right and that black sponge "melts away" from view in the tank.
> 
> ...


I worked with sponge blocks, but find a rolled sheet more effective as it is easier to clean weekly under tap water. If it is only for keeping shrimp out, a single layer of medium or coarse will do,  and not take much space. However for it to capture more dirt as a prefilter, I usually take several layers and perhaps 5 cm diameter of the sausage. Of course this depends on tank size, and in my case (200 l) it is not much bigger than my original FX4 intake.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (13 Aug 2022)

I bought a Biomaster 350 a few weeks ago but I haven’t had the time to set it up until today. I’ll give my thoughts when it’s been running a while.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (20 Sep 2022)

The 350 seems to work well. I’ve cleaned the pre-filter a couple of times and it’s easy enough. Anyone on here using the Carbon pre-filter sponges? Just wondering how well they work/last.


----------



## hypnogogia (20 Sep 2022)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> Anyone on here using the Carbon pre-filter sponges? Just wondering how well they work/last.


Tried them for a while. A bit too fine for a pre filter and tended to reduce flow too quickly.  I’m not sure the carbon actually works as carbon ought to either.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Sep 2022)

Thanks for that. Pretty much what I expected. I’m using Carbon in a bag in the top tray but due to the odd shape of the trays some of the flow bypasses the carbon.


----------

